# First packgoat, no idea of the breed, anyone want to make a



## Weats (Mar 18, 2012)

I went back country skiing this winter behind a friend's place, it was a long hike and this goat stuck with us all the way up, even went up and down the hills as we skied. Some one had put him into my friend's trailer at a roping event because they couldn't keep him and he didn't care to have a goat around his place so I took him home. We have had many goats years ago and this one is probably the nicest we ever had. I never thought about packing one before, but now my hips don't take a heavy pack for too long and it seems like a good idea, This is just a year old wether so he is a few years out, but we take him along for day hikes, he loads up into the truck nicely. I have no idea what breed he may be, I would love to get some opinions on that. Now we are on the lookout for a few more, at least one more for now to keep him company. We let him out all day to graze, and one of our dogs stays right with him, but at night he is in his pen for protection from coyotes. Thanks and take care...Pete


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

The dog is mostly if not purebred border collie . LOL

My best guess would be Alpine with some Boar 
in him. 
I look forward to hearing other opinions on his mix.
It is always fun to guess.

Sounds like he has alot of heart. 
Congradulations on your new addition.

This is a good time to find him a goat freind.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

ryorkies said:


> The dog is mostly if not purebred border collie . LOL


You beat me to it. I'd never seen such a long tail on a goat. ;-)

Looks like the goat in the background is smaller than a border collie. ;-)


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't know that much about your American breeds, but looks to me like he has some LaMancha (from the colouring) and Togg, Saanen or Alpine. (fromt the ears)
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Alpine/Boer if I had to guess. Congrats.


----------



## Weats (Mar 18, 2012)

LOL I couldn't resist including a pic of my best friend May. Half aussie, half border, best carpenter dog west of the Mississippi. 
She spends every day with my on the job, entertaining customers and carpenters. My wether Bert is only one year old, pretty small yet, but I was wondering if it would be a good idea to put a pack saddle and a light load on him when we hike just to get him in the habit of packing.


----------



## Weats (Mar 18, 2012)

Here is a better shot of Bert. We took him on a boulder hike, he is extremely sure footed, I am really stoked about taking him into the mountains. I want to try to get up to bomber mountain this year, the second highest in the bighorns, where a b17 crashed in 1943. The plane is still up on top, like all the bighorn peaks it consists of nothing but boulders, I thought the goat would have to stay in camp but now I think it would be nothing at all for him.


----------



## Cazz (Jun 9, 2010)

I would put a pack, but probably as yet no weight, just to get him used to it. If he was big, I'd probably give him around 5kg (up to ~12 pounds I think?) but with a smaller one, I'd just put the equipment on. 
Yep, goats love climbing! And they are amazingly good at it. Somewhere on here someone (I think it was Bob Jones?) posted a link to a video of some goats or related who were climbing up nearly sheer cliffs and the babies got chased by a fox or something - sorry, over here we don't have any of your wild goats things or dog/cat/lion things, so can't name them all!  
Cheers,
Cazz


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Cazz said:


> Somewhere on here someone (I think it was Bob Jones?) posted a link to a video of some goats or related who were climbing up nearly sheer cliffs and the babies got chased by a fox or something - sorry, over here we don't have any of your wild goats things or dog/cat/lion things, so can't name them all!
> Cheers,
> Cazz


this was a clip out of a BBC production "Life" about ibex. Happy to repost the link


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

I'd guess Spanish/Alpine cross.


----------



## blohmeier (Oct 17, 2011)

My guess Kiko/Alpine


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Bert is a lovely goat. And if I had to guess a breed, I'd guess "mutt". That is by far the best kind!

Speaking of rough trails, if you can hike it, your goat almost certainly can. We went on a hike one time where there was a rock climbing bit. The dogs couldn't make it. We had spotters stationed all down the cliff to facilitate people getting down (and later back up). Everyone thought Cuzco would have to stay behind with the dogs (and the dog sitter). I said "no way, watch this" and advised the spotters to get out of the way. Sure enough, here comes Cuzco, bounding down the cliff like it was nothing, using toe holds that no one else could use or even see. He was just as fine coming back up. Several people wondered if perhaps they should trade their dogs in for a fine big goat.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

> Several people wondered if perhaps they should trade their dogs in for a fine big goat.


I often tell people that my goat is better than the dog.
the goats stay with me. the dog runs off and hunts squirrels.


----------

